# nat is blocking traffic



## chamba (May 11, 2010)

hi folks,
My Client net can't connect to the internet but the gateway can. i found something on my rc.conf on natd_flags="-f /etc/natd.conf" and there on the file was this line


```
# redirect_port tcp 192.168.1.1:3389 3389 #
```

2. the defaults firewall rules doesn't work, it even can't ping outside so i customized it and now i can ping outside.
3. on the kernel compilations are just IPFIREWALL and IPDIVERT options
4. DHCP is running perfectly
5. I removed the line and changed to natd_flags="-m" but i still client traffic don't go thru.

What could be the problem?  

regards/


----------



## aragon (May 11, 2010)

Please describe your gateway more.  How does it get internet connectivity?  What interfaces are installed?  etc.

The problem is that you're not telling natd what interface to alias from, and I suspect your firewall ruleset has no divert rule in place.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2010)

Looking at the number of typos in the post I'm guessing you made quite a few more in rc.conf and/or natd.conf.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 11, 2010)

My thoughts exactly ...


----------



## chamba (May 14, 2010)

guys sorry and thanks. the problem was with the natd interface and now is solved. thanks alot.


----------

